# wrist pain



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello folks,

Managed to pick up some wrist pain randomly. *I didn't fall or directly injure my wrist in any way. *Last night, it started to hurt when undergoing certain motions, like rotating my forearm or putting pressure on my hand from certain directions. Today it is just worse. I don't have any pain when not moving, though. The pain is on the pinky side of the wrist, near that bone lump, and sometimes shoots a few inches up the forearm. No swelling or redness as far as I can tell. Fingers work ok. Only possible cause I can think of is that I went for a long bike ride 2 days ago, and then a short ride yesterday. No pain or twists during riding, though I was feeling a bit beat up from the previous day's ride.

Right now, I am putting some ice on and taking ibuprofen. I guess if doesn't get better in a few days I will see a doc. In the mean time, does anybody know what is going on?


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i just had surgery for this a week ago. mine ended up being a loose ECU tendon, but yours could be any number of things in the TFCC area. "ulnar-sided wrist pain," which is what you're describing, is code for "see an ortho." do you have any snapping or cracking in the wrist at all, w/ or w/out pain?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

midgetmafiosa said:


> do you have any snapping or cracking in the wrist at all, w/ or w/out pain?


Maybe, but barely and rarely, like popping your knuckles or when you bend your neck and it makes a little crick? Uh oh, what does that mean? I can't be sure, but I think I've had an occasional crick/snap in the past with no problems, though. Wrist seems a little better today.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

the crack/pop sound can mean an ECU sublux, but you should probably see an ortho. look up the injury and see if it sounds familiar to your symptoms at any rate. google is good for these things. good luck!


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

midgetmafiosa said:


> the crack/pop sound can mean an ECU sublux, but you should probably see an ortho. look up the injury and see if it sounds familiar to your symptoms at any rate. google is good for these things. good luck!


Oh dear god. I get worried if my wrists DON'T crack or pop. And that was before the injuries (one at work-fall, airborn backward, thrust left hand out to break fall. One on the bike this year, OTB, right hand.) Seems when they get particularly achy a brace worn for a few days makes it go away. FWIW I get many of the same symptoms as the OP, but the pain shoots into my hands and fingers.

Hey Beanbag, go to the ortho for US and let me know what he says. :thumbsup:


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Update on the situation:

I ended up calling a friend of a friend that is an ortho. A couple of things he mentioned:
Taking NSAIDs (like ibuprofen) can actually impede ligament healing.
You should try to move your wrist around a bit, but not to the point of pain.

These happened to be exactly the opposite of what I was doing, namely trying to move as little as possible and taking ibuprofen on purpose. Unfortunately, I did not find out about this using google search, instead finding article after article about RICE treatment.

He also thought I probably didn't have any broken bones because there was no impact.

Anyway, I would say right now my wrist is about 60% better. Most of the rotational range of motion is back except at the extremes, and I still get some pains when applying some loads to my wrist, but at least they are more dull muscle ache pains instead of sharp pains. Wrist still crackles. I think ligament injuries take a few weeks to heal anyway.

Boxman, sorry, I forgot to ask him about your symptoms.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

beanbag said:


> Update on the situation:
> 
> I ended up calling a friend of a friend that is an ortho. A couple of things he mentioned:
> Taking NSAIDs (like ibuprofen) can actually impede ligament healing.
> ...


I didn't actually expect you to, Beanbag. Just being silly and ignoring the fact that I should see one as well.

At any rate, hope the healing continues for you without any invasive procedures.


----------

